# Audi Q3 vs Vw Tiggy - Which would you chose and why?



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Firstly, I have a 2013 Golf R.

We are wanting to expand the fleet (both vehicle AND family)

We WERE originally looking at adding another Golf R, or MK7 GTI or perhaps an A3 Sportback (discontinued now)

At first my wife was set on MT, but I think maternal instincts are taking over and she is now seeking comfort, technology, convenience, safety, and aesthetics

We spent a couple days in a 2013 Tiguan R-line which she liked the size of, as well as the ammenities. 

The Audi Q3 is slated to be on our shores in 4-th quarter of 2014 as a 2015 and is based on the Tiggy platform. 



Which would you get and why? We have a two-year old now, and are planning to add a second (and no more)






















Here are a couple different looks..

Audi Q3 Vail




Tiguan R-line RoW Bumpers




Audi RS Q3


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

I would go with the Tiguan says this Tiguan owner 

I cannot justify the high price tags of Audi's although I like them.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

If price isn't an issue Audi all day. 

Audi usually charges for very little add on feature so you'll get more bang for buck with the tiguan. 


Sent from my iDevice using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

The Audi is dumpy looking in real life. 
If you want a Q get a 5


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like the Tiguan has more headroom compared to the Q3. Is that correct?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

SK VeeDubR said:


> The Audi Q3 is slated to be on our shores in 4-th quarter of 2014 as a 2015 and is based on the Tiggy platform.


No - the Q3 is built on the new MBQ platform, same as the MkVII Golf and what the all-new Tiguan will be based on. My choice is the latter, because most likely, VW will address the (lack of) cargo space problem and the-now not competitive fuel economy. And we will get a Diesel.



DUTCHMANia said:


> The Audi is dumpy looking in real life.
> If you want a Q get a 5


It's OK, but I agree with the 5, if at all. With the 3.0TDI, of course.  :thumbup:


----------



## MECHANIX101 (Sep 7, 2010)

it all depends on your budget :thumbup::beer:


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

feels_road said:


> No - the Q3 is built on the new MBQ platform, same as the MkVII Golf and what the all-new Tiguan will be based on. My choice is the latter, because most likely, VW will address the (lack of) cargo space problem and the-now not competitive fuel economy. And we will get a Diesel.
> 
> 
> 
> It's OK, but I agree with the 5, if at all. With the 3.0TDI, of course.  :thumbup:


Please provide link to your source. Everything I have ever read clearly points out the fact that the Q3 is NOT built on MBQ as many would think, but rather the Tiggy / MK6 platform.

Prove me wrong.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Please provide link to your source. Everything I have ever read clearly points out the fact that the Q3 is NOT built on MBQ as many would think, but rather the Tiggy / MK6 platform.
> 
> Prove me wrong.


From Edmunds: "_The 2014 Audi Q3 shares its wheelbase and suspension architecture with the Volkswagen Tiguan_"

So maybe 2015 Tiguan and Q3 will be MQB (Modularer Querbaukasten)?


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

SK VeeDubR said:


> Please provide link to your source. Everything I have ever read clearly points out the fact that the Q3 is NOT built on MBQ as many would think, but rather the Tiggy / MK6 platform.


I think you are correct - I must have mixed it up with the new A3.


----------



## TheGermanGTI (Nov 28, 2011)

Now that the Q3 is available, what are everyones thoughts?

I'm looking to upgrade my 2011, and based on price the Q3 is the winner.

Fully loaded Prestige Q3 is $39,850
Fully loaded Tiguan R-Line $40,490

Am I missing something or is the Audi the better deal? I do love my Tiguan.


----------

